# Mac to Epson wireless printer connection problem



## driverman (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello All. My son's Mac OS X 10.5.8 laptop is not connecting wirelessly to my Epson SX445w wireless printer although it works perfectly on my Windows 7 pc. I don't know much about Macs so would appreciate any help.

Thanks in advance. Alan


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

So what steps have you done?
How is it not working?
You added the printer in the System Preferences -> Printer panel? (Can't remember exact name on OS X 10.5)


----------



## driverman (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Headrush. Sorry for the delay in replying but my son went away for a few days and when he came back it worked. Neither of us know how or why. Sorry for the wasted time but that's computers for you. Thanks again


----------

